# Freitag 30. April



## 007ike (29. April 2004)

Wer kommt denn alles zum Freitag Termin??


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. April 2004)

Hi 007!
Sorry, wollte - kann aber nicht, da ich auf meine Tochter aufpassen muss.
Könnte höchstens mit dem Hänger mitfahren!  
Aber da würdest Du mich sogar locker abhängen!!!!!  
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2004)

Hör endlich auf zu trommeln, du hängst uns vermutlich auch noch mit dem Hänger ab... obwohl ist gar keine schlechte Idee - möchtest Du das nächste Rennen nicht zusammen mit deiner Tochter bestreiten?   

Ich bin am Freitag da.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. April 2004)

Mal sehen ob ich den Bus noch habe, soll ich dich dann mitnehmen??


----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2004)

Ups sorry Threadverwirrung  

Ich komme wie immer mit tozzi, aber Danke für´s Angebot


----------



## Pandur (29. April 2004)

ich glaube, dieses mal bin ich nicht dabei.
Wenn doch, werdet ihr mich schon sehen.
15 Uhr ist korrekt, gelle?


----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, dieses mal bin ich nicht dabei.
> Wenn doch, werdet ihr mich schon sehen.
> 15 Uhr ist korrekt, gelle?



15:00 Uhr stimmt   

Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (29. April 2004)

ich komm auf jeden fall mal vorbei, werd aber höchstens ein stückchen mitfahren weil ich nachmittags noch nachhilfe geb. man muss ja schließlich auch mal geld für spleenige sauteure hobbies verdienen


----------



## leeqwar (29. April 2004)

werd wahrscheinlich auch kommen.

bin lustigerweise heute mittag zufällig ins "circuit des mines" in saargemünd gekommen. hatte mich schon gewundert, warum soviel polizei überall ist. dann ist halt mal einfach so ein profi-radrennen in der stadt. hab allerdings kein deutsches team erkennen können.


----------



## scotty23 (30. April 2004)

bin mal wieder nicht dabei, schaue mir den schönen wald
vom telekom gebäude aus an


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2004)

Muss mich leider krank melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich leider krank melden!




Hmm schade, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## carloz (30. April 2004)

@scotty: Soso noch ein Vivento Kanditat ? 
Wo biste denn 'stationiert' wenn ich fragen darf ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Uwe G. (30. April 2004)

Hi,

eigentlich schon viel to late..... kann auch nicht mitkommen. Muss arbeiten......   

Bin am WE CTF-mäßig unterwegs und am Dienstag wieder beim HSP-Treff.

Bis dann dann...

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2004)

Es geht mir schon wieder besser! Ich hatte schon befürchtet, es wäre schon wieder so ein dummes Magen Darm Virus, aber anscheinend war es nur den Magen verdorben.
Heute also nix biken, morgen auch nicht, weil 1. Mai => Wanderung mit Kollegen, zum Glück brauche ich jetzt kein Bier zu trinken, normalerweise herrscht hier immer Zwang.
Am Sonntag wieder biken, vielleicht können wir ja da mal wieder zusammen was machen. Und bitte informiert mich mit dem Marathon, ich käme schon mit. Wollt ihr da wirklich 2 Runden fahren?


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2004)

Nette Tour heute... obwohl Spass hatten glaub ich nicht alle, naja egal, mir hat`s Spass gemacht  
Also wenn ich in den Spessart fahre, dann natürlich für 2 Runden, Ctf`s gibts ja hier genug  Anmeldeschluss ist übrigens der 5. Mai... später mehr, ich muss jetzt erst mal was essen - ich seh schon Farben   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2004)

Nun gut, dann iß mal was! 
Warum nicht alle Spaß hatten mußt du mir aber näher erklären. Wie sieht es denn Sonntag mit einer Tour aus. Da könnten wir die Details für den Spessart klären. Doof finde ich immer 2 Runden, aber was solls, hast Recht, wenn dann denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, dann iß mal was!
> Warum nicht alle Spaß hatten mußt du mir aber näher erklären. Wie sieht es denn Sonntag mit einer Tour aus. Da könnten wir die Details für den Spessart klären. Doof finde ich immer 2 Runden, aber was solls, hast Recht, wenn dann denn!



Nö das erkläre ich nicht   
Sonntag sollte was gehen, evtl. hat ja Snoopy nochmal Lust uns die Marathon Runde vorzufahren?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2004)

Mhhhhhhhhhhh

Geheimnisvoll, geheimnisvoll der Einheimische und so wortkarg.................  

naja egal,.. wenn Snoopy Sonntag keine Zeit hat, kann ich euch man den Nonnweiler Stausee zeigen. Wären dann auch so 70-80 km.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2004)

Wir können ja morgen Abend nochmal schauen was sich ergibt, bei mir wird`s morgen allerdings etwas später (Familienfeier).

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. April 2004)

also spass hatte ich auch, allerdings keinen so schnellen  nach 10 min regenerativem grumbachtal-fahren gings auch wieder. vielleicht sollte ich mich das nächste mal auch länger "warmfahren"...
immer wieder lustig auf strecken, die man zig mal gefahren ist, nochmal neue trails auszutesten. thnx an den guide !

@007ike: also ich würde im spessart wohl auch nur eine runde drehen. problem ist halt, dass man evtl am vortag anreisen und dort schlafen müsste.


----------



## 007ike (1. Mai 2004)

Einen Tag früher anreisen und dort schlafen??? Sind doch nur 3 Stunden, sprich 4 Uhr Abfahrt und 3 Uhr aufstehen, naja ob das so positiv ist???? Müssen wir noch bereden, am Besten morgen! Wenn also sich jetzt bis heute Abend kein anderer Vorschlag aufdrängt, dann würde ich morgen 10 Uhr Wendalinuspark vorschlagen und eine Tour zum Nonnweilerstausee, extensiv!
Gerne können wir aber auch die 60 km Runde des WND Marathons drehen.
Wenn Snoopy sich meldet komme ich auch nach IGB.

Grüße und einen schönen 1. Mai


----------



## 007ike (2. Mai 2004)

Naja, wird wohl nix aus 10.00 Uhr!


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2004)

hi 007ike,
bin gestern ziemlich nass geworden. zur erkältungs-prophylaxe mach ich heute ruhetage. kommst du am dienstag oder freitag, dann können wir da über den marathon reden.
vg 
lq


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2004)

Ich schliesse mich leeqwar an, ist gestern sooooo spät geworden, hinzu kommt, dass ich mich irgendwie unwohl fühle... also lass ich`s heute auch mal gut sein, sorry 007ike, ich hoffe du bist nicht böse?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (2. Mai 2004)

Ne kein Thema, hab Lebauwski mal wieder flott gemacht!  

War ne nette Tour, mit 1600HM, ich muß daran denken, dass am Samstag schon der Lambrecht Marathon ist!
Dienstag wird wohl nix, da meine Gruppenstunden wieder anfangen und Freitag ist vielleicht zu knapp? Habt ihr euch schon angemeldet??? Sollen wir einen eigenen Threat eröffnen? Sagt mal wie ihr euch das vorstellt! Ich hätte auf alle Fälle noch den Bus mit Platz für 6 Personen + bikes und Gepäck!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2004)

Ach Mensch ich weis ja auch nicht, fahren oder nicht das  ist hier die Frage... sag mal einer Hopp und ich hab mich entschieden   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2004)

Hopp! Wir können auch die Woche drauf zu den Garmisch Classics fahren?
Ich hätte für Lust auf den Spessart, aber schon einen Tag früher anreisen oder extrem früh Aufstehing, das ist die Frage????


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2004)

bus = minimierung fahrtkosten und maximierung spassfaktor.
ich wäre dabei. aber wie schon erwähnt, nur eine runde. 

ich kann morgen übrigens auch nicht mit, da der heizungsableser ausgerechnet um 17.30 kommt


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2004)

Bus = Fahrtkosten relativ bei Null! Werde ich mir sponsorn lassen  
Das wäre das kleinste Problem, so Hopp, wir fahren, was solls! Aber jetzt muß einer Entscheiden ob wir dort schlafen wollen oder nicht, ich glaube nicht, dass ich im Zelt oder Halle überhaupt schlafen werde (hab da Anlaufschwierigkeiten!), daher wäre mir früh losfahren ganz lieb, wie seht ihr das????


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2004)

Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt fahr ich mit, übernachten oder nicht ist mir egal,  da richte ich mich nach euch - ach ja wenn ihr nix dagegen habt fahr ich 2 Runden, ok?

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2004)

bin in der schlaffrage auch flexibel. rotwein soll beim schlafen in zelten helfen


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2004)

Also dann liegts an dir 007ike, du musst schliesslich fahren.


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2004)

OK! Dann hätten wir das auch geklärt! Wir fahren also früh los. Brauchen wir uns nur noch anzumelden? Werde ich dann morgen per Fax erledigen. Zur besseren Abstimmung schlage ich dann das nächste Treffen vor, wahrscheinlich Freitag, wobei ..... Samstag fahr ich nach Lambrecht..... Wir sollten uns vielleicht Mittwoch treffen, könnt ihr da? Ne Extensive Runde durch den Homburger Forst. Was ist eigendlich mit Tozzi? Will der nich mit?


----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2004)

ich bin am mittwoch wahrscheinlich schon verplant. aber ich bin genügsam, richte mich nach euch. 
heute wurde ich schon wieder richtig geduscht, zum glück wars nicht allzu kalt. die nächsten tage solls ja eher noch schlechter werden...


----------



## Christina (4. Mai 2004)

Wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei habt, würde ich auch mitfahren wollen. Gemeldet bin ich schon lange (Freistart für die Serie und so). Das heißt allerdings auch, dass ich zwei Runden fahren werde, und das kann länger dauern!    Überlegt euch also, ob ihr so ewig da rumsitzen wollt. Falls ja, bin ich froh, an dem Tag nicht auch noch selbst Auto fahren zu müssen und freu mich!
Wie war das jetzt mit Koordinationstermin am Mittwoch, bezog sich das auf Lambrecht oder den Spessart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchen wir uns nur noch anzumelden? Werde ich dann morgen per Fax erledigen.



nur zur sicherheit: du meldest DICH per fax an, nicht uns alle ? auf einmal muss ich nachher zweimal fahren und für multiple persönlichkeiten ist ja jemand anderes zuständig


----------



## 007ike (4. Mai 2004)

Ich melde nur mich an, sollte jeder für sich tun, wegen dem Bankeinzug! Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich ne gemütliche 60 km Runde einlege oder mich quälen soll?? Mal sehen, fülle es spontan aus  
@christina, aber sicher haben wir noch ein Plätzchen für dich, sogar 2 wenn du willst! Mittwoch dachte ich wegen Spessart, Lambrecht gibts nicht viel zu sagen. Hab mit Snoopy geredet, die schlafen dort und er hat mich jetzt nochmals stutzig gemacht, vielleicht können wir ihn ja überreden unsere Startunterlagen schon abends abzuholen, dann brauchen wir morgens nicht so zeitig dort sein. Bitte hier mal um Stellungnahme!!!!!


----------



## Christina (4. Mai 2004)

@007ike:  Wunderbar, dann ist der Transport ja gesichert! Ich sah mich schon mit völlig platten Beinen die Verkehrssicherheit auf deutschen Autobahnen gefährden... 
@all: Mein ursprünglicher Plan sah eigentlich auch eine Übernachtung in Frammersbach vor, sprich zelten. Laut snoopy sind alle Unterkünfte sonstiger Art lange weg, und der Start ist ja schon teuer genug. Der Routenplaner sagt drei Stunden Fahrzeit, was angesichts der Gurkerei durch den Spessart auf den letzten 30-40 km realistisch scheint. Da Start um 8 Uhr ist und man die Startunterlagen nur bis 7 Uhr bekommt, läuft das inklusive Sícherheitspuffer auf 3 Uhr Abfahrt AM TREFFPUNKT hinaus. Wir brauchen also eigentlich gar nicht ins Bett zu gehen    Nicht zu vergessen der "Schaffen wir's noch rechtzeitig"-Stressfaktor, der auch nicht gerade zur mentalen Entspannung beiträgt. Vielleicht doch lieber zelten?? Ich bin unschlüssig....


----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2004)

durchmachen und ne 120 km-runde drehen.   
wollte sowieso nächste woche mal das hauszelt meiner eltern klarmachen, wäre also auch kein problem. material ist vorhanden... mir ists wurscht.
anmeldung mach ich dann nachher mal. definitiv 60


----------



## 007ike (4. Mai 2004)

So liebe Freunde, ich hab mich dann mal spontan für die 2 Runden angemeldet. Mein Vorschlag wäre (wenn wir das jetzt doch hier diskutieren  ), wenn Snoopy Samstags Abends unsere Startunterlagen bekommt, fahren wir erst Sonntag Nacht, wenn nicht, werden wir dann doch zelten. Denn 3 Uhr isz Quatsch, dann brauchst du echt nicht zu schlafen. Mich würde aber mal dem Einheimischen seine Meinung interessieren, es ist so still um ihn, bin ich garn nicht gewöhnt, dem fehlt bestimmt Moose, und von Tozzi hab ich auch schon lange nix mehr gehört...............


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So liebe Freunde, ich hab mich dann mal spontan für die 2 Runden angemeldet. Mein Vorschlag wäre (wenn wir das jetzt doch hier diskutieren  ), wenn Snoopy Samstags Abends unsere Startunterlagen bekommt, fahren wir erst Sonntag Nacht, wenn nicht, werden wir dann doch zelten. Denn 3 Uhr isz Quatsch, dann brauchst du echt nicht zu schlafen. Mich würde aber mal dem Einheimischen seine Meinung interessieren, es ist so still um ihn, bin ich garn nicht gewöhnt, dem fehlt bestimmt Moose, und von Tozzi hab ich auch schon lange nix mehr gehört...............



Hmm, ich trainiere für Frammersbach = keine Zeit zum posten   
Soll heissen, ich bin seit heute Mittag angemeldet, für 2 Runden natürlich  Da ich vor einem Marathon eh kaum ein Auge zu mache, ist es mir eigentlich egal wo ich nicht schlafe  
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich riesig, wird bestimmt wieder ne neue Grenzerfahrung und super lustig.
Ach ja 007ike, wenn Du morgen ne Runde drehen willst sag Bescheid.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Super! Trainier du schön! Würde heute gerne eine Runde drehen, aber hab leider keine Zeit dazu, vielleicht heute Abend noch für ne ganz kurze.
Ich deute es schon mal an, wie es aussieht könnte es sein, das der Bus bis zum WE verkauft ist. Alternativ hätte ich den Wagen von meinem Bruder, da machen wir einen Anhänger drann, dann reicht das auch für 4 Personen. Werde mal mit Snoopy reden wie er das sieht mit unseren Startunterlagen


----------



## leeqwar (5. Mai 2004)

hab bis gestern tief in die nacht probiert einen fax-treiber zu installieren, aber irgendwie spielet die capi meines modems nicht mit. jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht anmelden. es wäre ja auch zu einfach eine online-anmeldung anzubieten. hat jemand eine idee ?


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Notfalls ruf dort an und schick das Ding mit der Post, oder geh zur Post, ich glaub dort kann man auch faxen! Oder besuch doch Christina in ihrem Büro, vielleicht hat sie eine Möglichkeit, bis zu mir wäre wohl zu weit


----------



## leeqwar (5. Mai 2004)

@007ike
wenn ich es dir mailen, könntest du es dann faxen ?


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Klar, geht auch, was ist mit der Unterschrift, reichen da XXX, oder soll ich was erfinden????


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike hat`s ja schon gesagt, jede Postfiliale hatt ein öffentliches Faxgerät - kostet 30 Cent  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

So Freunde, Snoopy holt unsere Startunterlagen ab und wir treffen ihn 1,5-1 Stunde vorm Start in seiner Pension. Von dort fahren wir dann mit dem Bike mit den St.Ingberter Jungs zum Start. Das wäre also klar!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

Hey super 007ike, du bist ja ein wahres Organisationstalent


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

abber was ist den nu mit Tozzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiii??????


----------



## leeqwar (5. Mai 2004)

ok, dann teste ich das nachher mal auf der post aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

Man die Jung vom dortigen Orga Team sind echt flott, 007ike und ich stehen schon auf der Meldeliste


----------



## Christina (5. Mai 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann teste ich das nachher mal auf der post aus.



Sollte es nicht klappen, kannst du gerne bei mir auf dem Campus vorbeischauen, wir verfügen hier nämlich auch über so fortschrittliche Technik!   
Ansonsten bin ich begeistert von so viel Organisation, da kann frau sich ja beruhigt zurücklehnen und auf den Marathon hinzittern!    Leute, mir blühen min. acht Stunden Fahrt. Wenn's regnet und kalt ist,  :kotz: ich!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

Jetzt untertreib mal nicht, 8 Stunden - so gut wie Du momentan drauf bist schaffst Du das in unter 7h


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Muß, denn wenn man die erste Runde nicht unter 4 Stunden fährt wird man aus dem Rennen genommen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon am zittern


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Muß, denn wenn man die erste Runde nicht unter 4 Stunden fährt wird man aus dem Rennen genommen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon am zittern



 ich zittere mit... na gut dann fahr ich halt wie ein Irrer - mach ich sowieso immer


----------



## Christina (5. Mai 2004)

Nur kein Streß! Erstens sehen die das im Endeffekt dann doch nicht soooo eng, siehe Neustadt letztes Jahr bzw. Münsingen, wo gerade wegen der Wetterverhältnisse dann doch zeitliche Zugeständnisse gemacht wurden. Zweitens ist (zumindest bei den Frauen) letztes Jahr jeder die zweite Runde deutlich langsamer gefahren als die erste. Somit sind 8:30 h in Summe theoretisch möglich, wenn auch nicht erstrebenswert.   
Allgemein stehe ich diesen Zeitbeschränkungen sowieso etwas kritisch gegenüber. Man braucht sich wohl nicht über die niedrige Frauenquote in unserem Sport zu wundern, wenn eine halbwegs gut trainierte Frau schon Panik schieben muss, es auf der Langstrecke bis Zielschluss ins Ziel zu schaffen!  Mir ist schon klar, dass die Leistungsunterschiede über alle Klassen hinweg gewaltig sind und keiner Bock hat, bis Sonnenuntergang im Ziel zu stehen und zu warten, aber in Neustadt sind die Plätze 4 bis 6 letztes Jahr knapp vor bzw. kurz nach Zielschluss eingetrudelt. Damit motiviert man wirklich keine! - Ende der philosophischen Ausführungen


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich zittere mit... na gut dann fahr ich halt wie ein Irrer - mach ich sowieso immer



Im Gegensatz zu dir ist das bei mir ernst! Werde versuchen mich an Christina zu hängen


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu dir ist das bei mir ernst! Werde versuchen mich an Christina zu hängen



Das werte ich als Verschwörung   

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (5. Mai 2004)

Hey, wenn Doping schon verboten ist, muss man zu anderen Mitteln greifen, um diese selbstauferlegte Tortur durchzustehen   
Und übrigens: Seit wann hängt sich irgendjemand an mich dran? *Ich* häng mich an *euch* dran, so läuft das Spiel!   
Wie auch immer, lass uns einfach sagen, jeder fährt sein Tempo und wenn es zufällig das gleiche sein sollte, fahren wir halt zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

wie immer halt


----------



## Pandur (5. Mai 2004)

Zusammen losfahren, zusammen ankommen.
Das ist doch die Philosofie unserer Gruppe, oder????


----------



## Christina (5. Mai 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen losfahren, zusammen ankommen.
> Das ist doch die Philosofie unserer Gruppe, oder????



Schon richtig. Aber hier geht es um ein *Rennen mit Zeitnahme*, nicht um eine CTF (zu denen zähle ich auch mal die Marathons ohne Zeitnahme, z.B. Gäsbock). Rennen mit Zeitnahme fährt man nun mal (auch), um zu schauen, was man so drauf hat, und das wirst du nie erfahren, wenn du auf die anderen wartest. Also fährt jeder so schnell, wie er eben kann.   
Besonders schön ist es dann, wenn die, die schneller können, *im Ziel*  auf einen warten - siehe letztes Jahr in Neustadt!


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Genau so ist das! Gäsbock ohne Zeitnahme können wir ja mal sehen wie wir drauf sind, wenns paßt fahrn wir zusammen, wenn nicht, kann man an den Verpflegungen warten und Teile zusammen fahren und wenn man zu lange warten muß fährt man ins Ziel und erwartet die Anderen mit Applaus und mit nem alkohlfreiem Weizen, ist doch klar!
Aber Marathon mit Zeitnahme ist immer eine relativ einsame 6-8 Stunden Angelegenheit  
Schön ist, dass man weiß, das da noch andere unterwegs sind die man kennt


----------



## Pandur (5. Mai 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Schon richtig. Aber hier geht es um ein *Rennen mit Zeitnahme*.


Das war schon klar. Aber muss man deshalb gleich seine Grundsätze aufgeben?
Das ist nicht sehr kameradschaftlich gedacht...


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Verstehe dich gerade nicht?? Normalerweise ist klar, dass bei Zeitnahme jeder fährt wie er kann, das heißt nicht, dass man einen nicht mehr "kennt" und bis aufs Messer fährt, aber es ist halt auch kein CTF und keine HSP Tour, oder sehe ich da was nicht?????

Bitte erklärs mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (5. Mai 2004)

heisse kämpfe auf der 120er. also ich würde glaub ich die gruppe vorziehen, weil ich die entfernung nicht einschätzen könnte. 
bin jetzt auf der 60er gemeldet und kann volles rohr fahren... yippieh. feuere euch dann beim 2ten mal die 20% hoch an !
soll ich auch noch mit nem bademantel für jeden im ziel warten oder schonmal nudeln kochen ?


----------



## Pandur (5. Mai 2004)

eieiei, bevor ich noch mehr auf die mütze bekomme:
das war von anfang an ein scherz. 
Mein Humor ist schon ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich gebs zu.
Um den rauszuhören, muss man mich aber auch ehrlich gesagt gut kennen. ich komme immer mit so einem Mist an. 
Also nichts für ungut...


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Ich dachte mir das schon, wollte aber lieber mal nachfragen, man weiß ja nie.........................  

Naja Kämpfe werden das wohl eher nicht, der Einheimische zieht davon, Christina auch und ich werden einen Kampf gegen die Auszeit antreten  

@Christina könntest du mal so einen kurzen Bericht über das letzte Jahr geben??? Das das ne Schlammschlacht war habe ich schon gehört, auch das man auf die Gräben oder Rinnen Acht geben soll, aber was heißt das?


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

Ohje sei dir da mal nicht so sicher, ich erinnere bei dieser Gelegenheit immer wieder gerne an Lemberg, erst recht wo du jetzt Rinnen und Gräben erwähnt hast  
Ich werde nur gegen mich und die Uhr kämpfen, gegen niemand sonst   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Willst du mit dem HT fahren? (Was für ne dumme Frage, aber ich stelle sie trozdem!  )

Lambrecht muß ich eventül mit dem HT fahrn...............


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Da wir sowieso off topic sind, wer schaut denn von 0 auf 42??? Hab Montag schon die erste Sendung gesehen, finds echt interessant!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du mit dem HT fahren? (Was für ne dumme Frage, aber ich stelle sie trozdem!  )
> 
> Lambrecht muß ich eventül mit dem HT fahrn...............



Aber sicher doch - ich hoffe mein neuer Sattel ist bis dahin da, damit`s auch richtig schön hart wird


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir sowieso off topic sind, wer schaut denn von 0 auf 42??? Hab Montag schon die erste Sendung gesehen, finds echt interessant!



Welches Programm?


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe ich komme Freitag noch mit dem Jekyll zu ner kurzen Probefahrt, sonst fahr ich mit dem HT.
Aber bis 16. sind es noch ein paar Tage mehr, wenn du deinen Sattel (was für einen?) auf normelen Wege bestellt hast, müßte das doch klappen!?


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Programm?


ARD 21.45 bin echt gespannt, der eine hat in 16 Wochen 16 kg runter! Wahnsinn! Ich hoffe bis Frammersbach schaffe ich noch 2!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich komme Freitag noch mit dem Jekyll zu ner kurzen Probefahrt, sonst fahr ich mit dem HT.
> Aber bis 16. sind es noch ein paar Tage mehr, wenn du deinen Sattel (was für einen?) auf normelen Wege bestellt hast, müßte das doch klappen!?



Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen dass du ne Probefahrt machen kannst.
Ich hab mir den "normalen" SLR 135 Gramm bestellt bei Egle Bike Parts, hab dort noch nie bestellt, mal sehen.
Werd mir die Sendung übrigens mal anschauen, hört sich interessant an   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Mai 2004)

Ich fand die Sendung gut. Hat irgendwie gewisse paralellen zu einer MTB Gruppe in Südwestdeutschland  

Wobei diese Gruppe genausoviele Ziele wie Mitglieder hat


----------



## tozzi (5. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> abber was ist den nu mit Tozzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiii??????


Hallo 007ike,
danke der Nachfrage.Fahre nicht mit, bin momentan nicht so gut drauf...
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (6. Mai 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo 007ike,
> danke der Nachfrage.Fahre nicht mit, bin momentan nicht so gut drauf...
> Grüße




Schade, schade, dann seh mal zu dass du wieder auf die Höhe kommst!


----------



## Christina (6. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @Christina könntest du mal so einen kurzen Bericht über das letzte Jahr geben??? Das das ne Schlammschlacht war habe ich schon gehört, auch das man auf die Gräben oder Rinnen Acht geben soll, aber was heißt das?



Ha, würde ich ja gerne, bin aber selbst nicht mitgefahren. Zu den German Bike Masters bin ich erst Mitte 2003 eher zufällig gekommen, weil Moose mich zur Langstrecke in Neustadt "verpflichtet" hat. Ist also auch mein erster Spessart-Marathon. Hab daher auch nur die Infos hier aus dem Forum, und die sagen größtenteils "Forstautobahn". So sieht ja auch das Höhenprofil aus. Daher tendiere ich zum Hardtail.
Weiß nicht vielleicht snoopybike näheres?


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Mai 2004)

Hi Mädels, Hallo Jungs!
Vielleicht sollten wir ein eigenes Thread "GBM" einrichten????  

Hallo Tozzi, alles Gute von mir! Bring Dir auch en Leckerli vorbei!  

Also ich kenne die Strecke auch nicht persönlich, weiß aber von unserem Moderator (dem schönen Markus - da werden sogar Männer schwach  ),
dass es in der Tat wohl nur Waldautobahnen sind! (wie in Kirchzarten) - Halt kein IGB  

Dies bedeutet 2.1 Slicks / Semi und 8,74 kg - Hardtail - oder?  
Ich freu mich schon, hoffentlich regnets nicht!!!!!!!!  
Ihr wisst, nasses Fell und kalte Pfoten  
Servus bis dann!
Wann fahren wir morgen jetzt????? Wieviel Uhr?????


----------

